# Strange, Weird, Funny, whatever Book Covers.



## Oldhoosierdude

I did not see a previous thread on this.

We have a Strange album/cd covers thread, how about book covers. Here's a few to start.







This is real and available on Amazon and other places.







A classic from the days of bad sci-fi book covers.







And another.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

I typed the title too fast and omitted the space between "pen" and "is":


----------



## adriesba

I'll admit I probably laughed at the "Cooking with Pooh" one a little to much! :lol: 

Plus, I went to download the picture to share it, and part of the file name said "you-leave-pooh-out-of-this-kitchen-young-man-"! :lol:


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


> I typed the title too fast and omitted the space between "pen" and "is":


ROFL.........:lol:
My word, I've had a lot of laughs on this forum today!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude




----------



## geralmar




----------



## 20centrfuge

The lost art...


----------



## geralmar

Not recommended. My wife threw it at me.


----------



## adriesba

20centrfuge said:


> The lost art...
> 
> View attachment 134786


What does this even mean?


----------



## geralmar

adriesba said:


> What does this even mean?




Bass trombone


----------



## Flamme

Space bros where areth thou???


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


> Bass trombone


Oh! 
I was getting a bit concerned. :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 134734


Re "Eating People is Wrong.
Are you familiar with the Flanders and Swann song? I assume that's where the title comes from. 
Probably no longer PC. And the title is The Reluctant Cannibal.


----------



## jegreenwood

Speaking of Flanders and Swann:









And this:









Both by Ronald Searle


----------



## geralmar

1985


----------



## pianozach

geralmar said:


> 1985


I love this book.

The medical condition of a stroke on the _*other*_ side of the brain. Most strokes happen on the _*left side*_ of the brain, so you're likely to see motor dysfunction, like a droopy face, or a limp arm or leg . . . on the right side (left side of the brain affects right side of the body).

But a stroke on the right side of the brain, which is not as common, affects more nebulous aspects of thinking that are quite different.

In the case of the man who mistook his wife for a hat, he had trouble identifying objects unless they were in motion . . . his wife was sitting in the foyer, on a large seated hat rack. He KNEW it was a hat rack, not because he saw a hat rack, but because the location is where the hat rack is located - THAT he remembered. He grabbed his wife, because she was seated where his hat should have been. In spite of his problem identifying things, he simply compensated in other ways, such as asking questions of others: _"That is my shoe, yes?"_.

A fascinating read, with many stroke patients with many unusual symptoms and coping mechanisms.


----------



## geralmar

1964

The book chronicles the treatment of three paranoid schizophrenic patients at Ypsilanti State (Psychiatrist) Hospital in Ypsilanti, Michigan. The group therapy sessions must have been interesting. The author disowned his work two decades later. The hospital was torn down years ago. Coincidentally, I live a short drive to Ypsilanti.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Pat Fairlea

The Wordsworth Edition of classic novels in cheap paperback format have showy pictorial covers, most of which have some vague connection with the story.
Two gems that fail beautifully:
Hardy's Jude the Obscure has a head&shoulders of a handsome young man, clean-shaven, floppy fair hair, elegant cheek bones. The novel repeatedly refers to Jude's dark hair and full beard.
For Gogol's Dead Souls, the picture is of a floaty spectral wraith. Despite the title, the novel has nothing whatsoever to do with ghosts or the supernatural.

Maybe I'm just pedantic?


----------



## geralmar

Not pedantic at all:





On the subject of misleading covers:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Varick

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 134733
> 
> 
> View attachment 134734
> 
> 
> View attachment 134735


Everyone of these is a winner!!!!

The first one reminds of the funniest shirt I ever saw on a little baby that read, "Daddy Drinks Because I Cry." I had the urge to go up to the father and shake his hand for putting such an outstanding shirt on his child.

V


----------



## Varick

geralmar said:


> Not recommended. My wife threw it at me.


Well, if you need to give your wife that book, then you married the wrong woman.

You gotta get them like that from the start!

V


----------



## Varick

geralmar said:


> 1964
> 
> The book chronicles the treatment of three paranoid schizophrenic patients at Ypsilanti State (Psychiatrist) Hospital in Ypsilanti, Michigan. The group therapy sessions must have been interesting. The author disowned his work two decades later. The hospital was torn down years ago. Coincidentally, I live a short drive to Ypsilanti.


I think they made a movie out of this with Richard Gere as the psychiatrist. It wasn't horrible.

V


----------



## Varick

]

One of my favorites.

V


----------



## geralmar

"Chihuahua of the Baskervilles"?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I have lots of odd covers but this one takes the cake in my approx. 900 volume library. The ancient Greek trilogy of dramas, graced with...American soldiers? Has literally nothing to do with the subject matter.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


That is so morbid and sad.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

geralmar said:


>


My wife would not let me buy this for grandkids.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I see AA in little Bobby's future.








I will refrain from commenting on this one. 








We told Mom not to go to Egypt. .


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> That is so morbid and sad.


*The Secret Garden* exposition. The Plague in India is why little Mary is orphaned and shipped back to England to live with her hunchbacked uncle Archibald.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Joe B

geralmar said:


>


I've got to get a copy of this. Right now we're down to one dog and one cat, but in the past when all the rescue's were still alive, I used to vacuum up enough hair every few days to make a cat. I wear wool a lot in the winter, so I'm familiar with how it smells when wet. So my question would be, "Does a sweater made out of dog hair smell like a sheep when it gets wet?"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

geralmar said:


> Not pedantic at all:
> 
> 
> 
> On the subject of misleading covers:
> 
> [url=https://postimages.org/]


A lot of mid-century thrillers and detective stories have buxom young ladies in bondage / being throttled / looking frightened without wearing much clothing. Even writers like Agatha Christie and Ellery Queen.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

By the famous British vet.


----------



## geralmar

]











]


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## geralmar

The inspiration for this L.P.?


1970


----------



## geralmar

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> A lot of mid-century thrillers and detective stories have buxom young ladies in bondage / being throttled / looking frightened without wearing much clothing. Even writers like Agatha Christie and Ellery Queen.


Like this science fiction "classic"?


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


I showed this to my mom, and she thought it was really gross! It is gross!


----------



## adriesba

millionrainbows said:


>





geralmar said:


> The inspiration for this L.P.?
> 
> 
> 1970


Oh dear... Nope, nope, NOPE! Ugh...! Ew!... Eek!


----------



## geralmar

Back on topic:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## pianozach

Does God Ever Speak Through Cats?

OMG

A God that creates people and animals, plagues and blessings, burning bushes, causes the blind to see and the lame to walk, would speak through cats.

That would be like me trying to call my neighbor using tin cans and string instead of a smart phone.


----------



## geralmar

Cats think so:



To further the insult:


----------



## geralmar

1974


----------



## Flamme

Talkin about katz...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

geralmar said:


> 1974


Someone gave this to me a couple years ago and said it was the best book they've ever read. I haven't got around to it. I hear it's actually the best-selling philosophy book of all time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Its worth a *look inside*.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


>


I had that book once upon a time. Recall a drawing of a guy with a chute tied to his car, loading cats out the sunroof so they slid down and deposited in front of the front tire as he was driving.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> I had that book once upon a time. Recall a drawing of a guy with a chute tied to his car, loading cats out the sunroof so they slid down and deposited in front of the front tire as he was driving.


Oh dear, aren't the cats already dead? Someone must really hate cats...


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


The author was bored...


----------



## Potiphera

..................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> Oh dear, aren't the cats already dead? Someone must really hate cats...


Only if he did that the 9th time! Remember 9 lives and that jazz


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> Oh dear, aren't the cats already dead? Someone must really hate cats...


There is something about cats that makes les-than-honorable people hate them. I am not fond of cats, but would never harm one. Just prefer they keep out of my yard. They do have a good use to keep the rat population down in a neighborhood.

My dog goes into an intense rage any time she sees a cat.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> My dog goes into an intense rage any time she sees a cat.


The cats are probably not very happy about that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> The cats are probably not very happy about that.


The cats are usually on the other side of the fence and so are pretty indifferent to it, which probably enrages the dog even more.


----------



## geralmar

The answer is, Yes. The author is a mortician.


----------



## adriesba

Oh my word, why are there so many with cats? :lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> There is something about cats that makes les-than-honorable people hate them. I am not fond of cats, but would never harm one. Just prefer they keep out of my yard. They do have a good use to keep the rat population down in a neighborhood.
> 
> My dog goes into an intense rage any time she sees a cat.


I think because so many ppl ''like them'' it is ev en edge 2 show ''different feelings'' towards them than the mainstream...

I dont h8 them but my l8 mum disliked them because they used our garden as a ''public latrine'' and destroyed flowers and anything really...B4 we mounted the fence made out of bamboo...Also cats in my neighborhood are not very pleasant vor friendly I cuddle cats in many other parts of town but ''ours'' are naughty and even, judging by things they did 2 enrage my mum and me, slightly evil...I never read anything by this guy but he seems hella funny, judging by names and Covers of his boox! 
































https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41hHDaCRUML._SX305_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41hHDaCRUML._SX305_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> I think because so many ppl ''like them'' it is ev en edge 2 show ''different feelings'' towards them than the mainstream...
> 
> I dont h8 them but my l8 mum disliked them because they used our garden as a ''public latrine'' and destroyed flowers and anything really...B4 we mounted the fence made out of bamboo...Also cats in my neighborhood are not very pleasant vor friendly I cuddle cats in many other parts of town but ''ours'' are naughty and even, judging by things they did 2 enrage my mum and me, slightly evil...I never read anything by this guy but he seems hella funny, judging by names and Covers of his boox!


Seems that there is a bias in treatment of pets. Dogs are typically mandated to be on a leash in public, but nothing like that I am aware of for cats. People just let them run free. I don't want cats burying nasties in my garden or yard either.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> Seems that there is a bias in treatment of pets. Dogs are typically mandated to be on a leash in public, but nothing like that I am aware of for cats. People just let them run free. I don't want cats burying nasties in my garden or yard either.


In my street and whole neighborhood there is way more cats than dogs, which is strange in my country and city it is indeed a curiosity...Cats make less noise than dogs, except when having natural ''urges'', lol so it is a more quiet place, but the previous owner of our house seemed to let them have their way with garden and beautiful roses and other flowers...When we came here we were underm impression they used it as ''dumping ground'' 4 years if not decades...We had a low and wide irong fence so they just ran around all they long...Our neighbor has cat too, so other sterays come and make a mess, and 4 a long time those ppl didndt even let their cat(s) sleep in their house so they screamed 4 nights and nights infront of their door, just outside my window...They entered our house as well and behaved like it belonged 2 them although never once allowed me 2 pet them which is a thing many cats I encounter while cycling or walking let me do althogh they see me 4 the 1st time...Maybe its the energy of ppl living here that makes them nasty, I have no other explanation.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck

geralmar said:


>


I have this one and read it, and I have also this one
https://www.amazon.com/Without-Conscience-Disturbing-World-Psychopaths-ebook/dp/B005O0AVZU
I also met a couple of psychopaths - both high-functioning and low-functioning - in my life, some of them in Academia


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

I recently read the Koger book: meticulously researched and reasoned, it turns the typical one-dimensional view of the institution of slavery on its head. Absolutely NOT a defense of slavery, it documents how even the formerly enslaved had to buy into the system for economic survival. Only hinted at is the doubled resentment of black slaves against their black owners: worth a novel or two.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> I love this book.
> 
> The medical condition of a stroke on the _*other*_ side of the brain. Most strokes happen on the _*left side*_ of the brain, so you're likely to see motor dysfunction, like a droopy face, or a limp arm or leg . . . on the right side (left side of the brain affects right side of the body).
> 
> But a stroke on the right side of the brain, which is not as common, affects more nebulous aspects of thinking that are quite different.
> 
> In the case of the man who mistook his wife for a hat, he had trouble identifying objects unless they were in motion . . . his wife was sitting in the foyer, on a large seated hat rack. He KNEW it was a hat rack, not because he saw a hat rack, but because the location is where the hat rack is located - THAT he remembered. He grabbed his wife, because she was seated where his hat should have been. In spite of his problem identifying things, he simply compensated in other ways, such as asking questions of others: _"That is my shoe, yes?"_.
> 
> A fascinating read, with many stroke patients with many unusual symptoms and coping mechanisms.


I believe Michael Nyman composed an opera based on it.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


Um... How about no. I don't want to know what the "Genghis Khan Way" feels like in my mouth.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


My neighbor actually was doing that for several years but has since switched back to a traditional soil garden.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> My neighbor actually was doing that for several years but has since switched back to a traditional soil garden.


It might work. I think you'd have to make sure they don't dry out too fast. I'd also worry that the straw might be full of weedy seeds.


----------



## geralmar

I could think of a better hobby.


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


> I could think of a better hobby.


I read the first part and thought oh that's perfectly normal. Then I read the second line. Oh my! 
Yeah, one could get a better hobby.


----------



## geralmar

Regardless of content, not a good book title.


----------



## geralmar

Appropriately, final post.


----------



## pianozach

Well, maybe this will generate some interest in getting people to join the choir.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## adriesba

My grandma has a bunch of these. Here are some of the ones I thought were the weirdest. Of course the idea of a church choir solving mysteries seems random if that's what they are. But a mysterious halo? Lol. :lol:
I guess it's not any weirder than Scooby Doo.

View attachment 139889


View attachment 139890


View attachment 139891


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Anyone have these?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Anyone have these?
> 
> View attachment 140099


No, but that last one, she needs to give him the knee!


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1416596232/


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

This may have been posted before, but just for current awareness...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

It's not _by_ Kafka...it's a parody and part of a humorous series.


----------

